# 17000 DS Lites stolen



## noONE (Nov 7, 2008)

Last weekend, 17 000 DS Lites with a value of about 25 Million Swedish Kronor (about 3.2 Million dollars) was stolen from a shipment to Sweden in the city of Gothenburg (Göteborg), where Bergsala (see pictures) - the distributor of Nintendo products in Scandinavia and the baltic states headquarter resides.

Bergsala putted out a 10 000 Swedish Kronor reward for the one giving advice enough for the police for it to lead to the recovery of a significiant part of the consoles.
Yesterday Nintendo increased the reward up to 100 000 Kronor, which will more likely than the a bit low reward of 10 000 Swedish Kronor lead to a recovery of the consoles.

To make amend for this loss, Nintendo of Japan has sent an immediate shipment of DS Lites to Sweden.

These DS Lites were meant for the christmas market in Sweden, and thus are very important to Bergsala, as Sweden at this point has a lack of DS Lite consoles.



Main source at Swedish websites, but Kotaku has also reported on this:
Kotaku


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow.... I'm sorry for those people


----------



## Green0scar (Nov 7, 2008)

17000, thats crazy... wonder how they did it?


----------



## Annaaaaa (Nov 7, 2008)

omfg thats sick..

but how zeh heck could all those be stolen?


----------



## noONE (Nov 7, 2008)

It was an inside job, there was 2 truck drivers who drove away with 2 trailers.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 7, 2008)

I wonder how they are going to sell all of those....


----------



## El Blacksheep (Nov 7, 2008)

17000 back alleys.


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow if I were one of the truck drivers I would totally give the other guy up and take half the shipment plus 100 thousand Kronors.


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

That sounds really stupid, we're are they gonna hide 17k DSLs?

Btw noONE, you usually use SEK when referring to the Swedish currency since there are other countries that also use the name "kronor".


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 7, 2008)

Better watch eBay listings for brand new DS Lites from Sweden.


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 7, 2008)

More than likely they'll be exported to another country.


----------



## noONE (Nov 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> That sounds really stupid, we're are they gonna hide 17k DSLs?
> 
> Btw noONE, you usually use SEK when referring to the Swedish currency since there are other countries that also use the name "kronor".



Yeah, i know.. just that most don't know what "SEK" stands for, so i wrote it out, but forgot about adding "Swedish" before "Kronor" didn't think about the other kinds of "kronor" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*fixed now though*

Also, as you took your time correcting me, i'll do the same, "we're" is supposed to be "where"


----------



## playallday (Nov 7, 2008)

This is very bad for Nintendo but very good for us, we'll now get new DS Lite's for $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 7, 2008)

Would you agree if I said a significant portion of them will get shipped in Hong Kong and redistributed from there?

If you can export them undetected, you can "clean" them in Hong Kong.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> Would you agree if I said a significant portion of them will get shipped in Hong Kong and redistributed from there?
> 
> If you can export them undetected, you can "clean" them in Hong Kong.



A shitload like that will be moved across Europe.  I doubt they'll try shipping them to HK.  They'll be broken down into smaller amounts of a thousand or two each and distributed that way.  I'm not really that up on crime in Sweden, well apart from drug dealers can get pretty rich there, so not sure how much organized crime is there.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 7, 2008)

This reminds me of those genius plans that criminals think of to get the gold from trucks and stuff involving people who know how to pick locks, change their appearance, etc lol.

But damn, 17,000 DSLs. They're good. Sucks for Nintendo.


----------



## BakuFunn (Nov 7, 2008)

That is awesome, the genius.
I want to know how they did it in detail.
These are like those engineers who do impossible awesome feats, like that thing where they hung a car on the Golden Gate bridge.
I respect those people, even if what they did is against the law. This just shows the awesome stunt they pulled.
Sucks ass for Nintendo though...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 7, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> That is awesome, the genius.
> I want to know how they did it in detail.
> These are like those engineers who do impossible awesome feats, like that thing where they hung a car on the Golden Gate bridge.
> I respect those people, even if what they did is against the law. This just shows the awesome stunt they pulled.
> Sucks ass for Nintendo though...



Get a job as a delivery driver for a Nintendo, then drive off with the truck.  It's literally that easy to steal them.  It's the getting rid of them afterwards that's the hard part.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 7, 2008)

After reading the swedish article about it, here's some more detailed info regarding it.

They broke into a warehouse and stole the load off the two trucks containing red, black and white DS lites.
There were tons of other trucks in there as well, so the fact that they handpicked those two trucks means they are suspecting an inside job.

All the DS's that were stolen come with a scandinavium manual, meaning it's in the languages 'Finnish, Swedish and Norwegian' so they think it's highly
likely that they will be sold within these countries and not outside (which is only speculation).

That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Banger (Nov 7, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> This is very bad for Nintendo but very good for us, we'll now get new DS Lite's for $50
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I doubt it, they will probably still sell from 100-130$ Although I got TWO DS Lite's for $130 so that is $65 a piece and no they were not stolen ;-)


----------



## Anakir (Nov 7, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But they would be able to track you down so easily 'cause they have information on where to find you.. like your home and stuff. The people who stole it hasn't been caught so that makes them quite ingenious.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 7, 2008)

just wait for someone to mass sell DS Lites on ebay.


----------



## Banger (Nov 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> just wait for someone to mass sell DS Lites on ebay.




That would be extremely stupid but most thieves are not very bright.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 7, 2008)

lol i know
ever seen worlds dumbest criminals (or something like that)?


----------



## megawalk (Nov 7, 2008)

alright i hate it that they are stolen but i can't leave a joke thats just me


Goooooollddiooonnnnn!!!!
Cccruuuuuuusheeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

Hikari Niii!!!! Naaaaaaarrreeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

(There Goes the Crooks)


----------



## Banger (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea I have seen it those type of shows are great, along with the shows car chases!


----------



## m3rox (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone else think that building looks like a McDonald's?


----------



## laurozza (Nov 7, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Anyone else think that building looks like a McDonald's?


I think the same!


----------



## SkyintheSea (Nov 7, 2008)

Oceans 14 yo! =D


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 7, 2008)

DS lites are old,they should've waited for the DSi.


----------



## m3rox (Nov 7, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> DS lites are old,they should've waited for the DSi.



Why wait until next year when they can make money now?  Your statement makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 7, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was joking,guess I should have stuck a big *LOL* at the end of it,eh?


----------



## noONE (Nov 7, 2008)

The drivers are caught on photo though, so they might get caught, but the pictures i've seen aren't of that high resolution, but i don't know if the police or someone else has any higher resolution of the pics.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 7, 2008)

reward should be 10% of the value


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, I wouldn't mind getting one RED from them if thy sell it by lowered price!

I'm really interested in how will they get rid of 17 000 consoles?! I mean, they have to meet 17 000 people  at least, because I don't know which shop  would buy "unofficially"..
Maybe they set up some web page that will sell them!


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

Crossing the Russian border would make it so much easier for them to get away with the crime


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh crap, my girlfriend lives in Sweden... Not in that city though.
Seriously though 17k worth of DS boxes is HUGE.


----------



## JPH (Nov 7, 2008)

I will be selling all 17,000 of my DS Lites in the Trading Forum closer to Christmas time.
Keep an eye out, they'll be selling at a low price.


----------



## knl (Nov 7, 2008)

the DSLs there seem a bit expensive. Assuming they're still $130 in the USA, 17k DSLs would amount to 2.2 million dollars...
but anyways, that is really awful. It's a wonder people resort to such mass-scale robbery for living...


----------



## Anakir (Nov 7, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Anyone else think that building looks like a McDonald's?



LOL. I was wondering why that type of building looked familiar.


----------



## noONE (Nov 7, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> the DSLs there seem a bit expensive. Assuming they're still $130 in the USA, 17k DSLs would amount to 2.2 million dollars...




Well.. duh, it's Sweden, probably the country with the highest taxes.
(DS Lite is still at the 1300-1500 kronor price tag in Sweden which it was at when it was released..  ( 165$-190$) )


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 7, 2008)

Those idiots got it backwards! Buy the DS's you dolts and steal the games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
_**sheesh**_ Retards.



			
				JPH said:
			
		

> I will be selling all 17,000 of my DS Lites in the Trading Forum closer to Christmas time.
> Keep an eye out, they'll be selling at a low price.


I wanted to say something like that--it was the first witty thing I'd thought of all day but you'd already said it


----------



## Minox (Nov 7, 2008)

knl said:
			
		

> the DSLs there seem a bit expensive. Assuming they're still $130 in the USA, 17k DSLs would amount to 2.2 million dollars...
> but anyways, that is really awful. It's a wonder people resort to such mass-scale robbery for living...


They're priced at around $185 in Sweden and honestly that's way too much. There hasn't been any real differences in price since the DSL was released even though you'd think that they'd lower the prices after a while to boost sales.

I myself got lucky when I was in USA and found a brand new DSL for $110


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 8, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, one guy, his girlfriend and their billy-bob buddy robbed a rich house in the states, then to hide their crime, they put an add up on Craigslist.org giving the address of the house and saying everything in it was free between XXXday and XXXday because of some stupid reason about moving or taxes or something and when the owner got back from Vacation and saw this guy with a wheelbarrow full of his belongings he had a fit.

Another idiot put an add up on Craigslist that he was selling drugs. A cops kid or wife saw it and told the dad/cop/husband and the cop called the guy, arranged a meeting with him and then arrested him all in one tidy little afternoon. How 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you get, people?


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Talk about Nintendo fanboyism! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






This reminded me of that news where some guy found a PS3 in the garbage.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 8, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> But they would be able to track you down so easily 'cause they have information on where to find you.. like your home and stuff. The people who stole it hasn't been caught so that makes them quite ingenious.



Like I said the hard part would be getting rid of them.  If you know someone you can offload that many stolen items onto then you're going to know someone who can get you documents.  You apply for the job, if you're asked to show ID you use the fake documents.  Bing bang boom you're away with a bunch of stolen consoles.  I've never once had to prove who I was for a job, although I'm guessing at a company like Nintendo you'd have to specially if you're a driver.  Even if those lorry drivers only got 2 bucks a piece, but I'd guess it would be more like 5-10, it's still a tidy enough sum to pack up and move somewhere else.  I'm pretty sure something like this has happened to Sony in Japan as well.


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 8, 2008)

only had 3 colors out of all 17,000?  japan probably sent them all metallic rose nds lites!


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow that pic of the Nintendo headquarters reminds me of McDonalds.


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 9, 2008)

*sigh* Nobody's done this yet? OK, this is very bad and don't take this too seriously, but:

noONE, what is Nintendo saying about the number of DS Lites stolen?

IT''S OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, Ok ,  i confess , i stole them!

I am playing a massieve multiplayer fest right now!


----------



## hellohey (Nov 9, 2008)

nintendo shouldve shipped DSi instead >.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 9, 2008)

hellohey said:
			
		

> nintendo shouldve shipped DSi instead >.Muhahhahahaha>


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Those people who stole the DS's would be in serious trouble if they're caught....Who would want to do such a thing anyway?


----------



## Regiiko (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonder if they'll mass sell them to crackheads that take apart the DSes and sell the individual parts like copper, mercury, etc.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 13, 2008)

man tht's bad but if nintendo work hard on this case... they can easily find the crooks since 3.2 million is not a joke and so isn't 17000 DSL


----------



## lolzed (Nov 13, 2008)

ouch to the max!for Nintendo,so sorry


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> Wow that pic of the Nintendo headquarters reminds me of McDonalds.


That's what I thought when I saw them.


----------



## thejokerss (Nov 13, 2008)

thousands of PS3s were stolen in belgium last year, i havent heard anything about that case since, i figure it would be even harder to sell PS3s...


----------

